# ugh.... my kenmore washer won't fill with water!



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh. In the spring time, it was the dryer (broken belt). Now it's the washer! 
A few weeks ago, we put in a new vinyl floor (very pretty :thumbup:.... but I digress). We carefully shifted the washer forwards, then back again....

Ever since then, we've begun having washer difficulties. We have a kenmore 90 series (inexpensive top-loading washer... several years old) washing machine. when you set the dial and pull it forwards, the machine SHOULD begin the cycle and fill with water. 

But now, the washer doesn't fill with water when we pull the dial forwards. (It also doesn't begin churning or moving). Last week, when this first happened, we moved the washer forwards, to make sure that all the connections were tight. We didn't have to adjust anything. We pushed the machine back into place and wierdly, it worked! This weekend, we ran 2 loads, and then it wouldn't start the next day.

What part is going? I made sure the machine is perfectly level. I haven't found anyone online discussing my exact problem (Where water doesn't fill AND the machine doesn't churn)....

thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Did anyone ever think that the GCFI for the outlet may be the culprit. Also, how old is the Washer & Dryer? It may be telling you that it is time to replace.


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

well, now that you mention it.... we never updated the electrical in our laundryroom. Wow, that's quite an oversite! At any rate, it's just a standard 220? outlet for washers. The dryer is working fine, and the 

The machine was purchased maybe 6 or 7 years ago? I can't recall. It's not super-old. We really would like to avoid having another big purchase. This year we've sunk soooo much money and DIY sweat equity into our home that we're completely tapped out at the moment. When we replace the darned thing, we'd prefer to get a higher-end washer that will last for a long time. i can't wait until that time comes... but right now, we can't afford plunking down serious $$ for a new machine.

We've noticed that it doesn't matter whether we set the water to hot / warm / or cold... we also noticed that if we set the machine to be near the end of the cycle (where water is not needed and it's in the final spin) it doesn't spin. Would this mean that a fuse is blown? How could we test this?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Washer is always 120, Dryers 120 if Gas, 220 if Electric.
If you have fuses in your house for the electric panel, the machine would never run. Sounds like the Timer for the Washer is shot, and you need a new one. You can check the pricing at repairclinc.com and compare to what you can get it locally.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

diy'er on LI said:


> Ugh. In the spring time, it was the dryer (broken belt). Now it's the washer!
> A few weeks ago, we put in a new vinyl floor (very pretty :thumbup:.... but I digress). We carefully shifted the washer forwards, then back again....
> 
> Ever since then, we've begun having washer difficulties. We have a kenmore 90 series (inexpensive top-loading washer... several years old) washing machine. when you set the dial and pull it forwards, the machine SHOULD begin the cycle and fill with water.
> ...


 a couple thing's open lid take agatator and shake it back and forth like frount and back or side way's than try. It may have a off bounce switch?? Now their is a switch in the lid also . The lid may not be seating all the way flat or close all the way ? If you look on the lid you will see a little plastic piece that will pust the lid switch on what you can do is get something and push that down while turning the timmer to fill ? if that works . than that will be the answare. You will have to put someting on the plastic or go under and see why the switch has moved down ?? good luck


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry gregzoll.... I obviously was showing my ignorance while writing that last reply regarding the electrical input. Yeah, that is for the electric dryer that matches the washer... whoops! 

Del- I really wish those two solutions worked! The agitator is always on some sort of odd angle. I thought that was a plausible and simple solution.... alas, it did nothing. 

Gregzoll- I hope it's not the timer, although I suspect you are right. That part is $130! I refuse to sink that much $ in a 6 year old machine that only cost $400 when new.......

sigh.... I hope we can avoid buying a new washer!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I spent that much on a new transmission for our washer, and will probably see another five years out of a five year washer, before I decide to go with new at that time, or fix. Always cheaper to fix stuff, especially with the economy now days, than replace.


----------

